# Marijuana induced DP / DR



## planet (Feb 5, 2014)

My DP/DR is caused by a panic attack because of smoking weed 6 months ago. At first I felt very dizzy and didn't know what to do. I couldn't recognize me in the mirror and all the DP symptoms. Than I went to the doctor and he gave me zyprexa which helped a lot againgst my anxiety, but I felt more numb than before so I decided to stop it. I'm getting better and I think that I'm 85% cured, because my DP isn't that strong anymore, but my DR is still there. Everthing is so dark and the sun is for example so bright . Is there someone with the same symptom ( light sensitivity ) ? And will I ever recover because the symptoms improved a lot but there a lot of people who have it over years and I still feel strange and compare everything with the past ? Can I drink something or will it damage my recovery ? And what are the signs of recovery ?


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

My DR is horrible in light!!!! I got both of my panic attacks out side in the light so its kinda triggers my anxiety witch makes my DR worse :/. And idk iv had it for 8 months and my symptoms fluctuate from better back to bad, fucking sucks!!! I hope we recover! I do drink still but If you drink a lot it will feel worse for a day or 2. When i drink I just stick to like tipsy happy drunk not wasted. I feel normal when i hang out with my friends and get a good buzz going.


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

planet said:


> My DP/DR is caused by a panic attack because of smoking weed 6 months ago. At first I felt very dizzy and didn't know what to do. I couldn't recognize me in the mirror and all the DP symptoms. Than I went to the doctor and he gave me zyprexa which helped a lot againgst my anxiety, but I felt more numb than before so I decided to stop it. I'm getting better and I think that I'm 85% cured, because my DP isn't that strong anymore, but my DR is still there. Everthing is so dark and the sun is for example so bright . Is there someone with the same symptom ( light sensitivity ) ? And will I ever recover because the symptoms improved a lot but there a lot of people who have it over years and I still feel strange and compare everything with the past ? Can I drink something or will it damage my recovery ? And what are the signs of recovery ?


First what you need to do is accept the feelings...don't run or hide from them...go right into them...be strong...RECOVERY IS HIGHLY POSSIBLE and can and will happen if you let your brain do it's job...like when you feel numb don't freak out (i know that was the hardest part for me too) just continue to do what you have always done minus the use of drugs lol and eventually your body will say "okay no stress in sight, turning off code red" the basic key to recovery is just acceptance and moving forward dont dwell on it (most with dp tend to be thought dwellers lol) just keep calm and carry on find something to do like exercise,writing, reading...and eat better foods as well...and if you ever feel alone go on the chat you'll see quickly how normal (in a relative sense) DP is and you might share symptoms with others and have something to talk about... I noticed that talking about it REALLY helps me especially when others understand you well peace and good luck on your road to recovery


----------



## planet (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the answers  . I accept the feelings and I think the recovery isn't that far but I don't know something is still strange . I think mine is an aniexty problem caused by weed, but I don't have anxiety or panik attack anymore or just a little bit. I can't join the chat don't know why . It says ''You do not have access to our chat room''.


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

planet said:


> Thanks for the answers  . I accept the feelings and I think the recovery isn't that far but I don't know something is still strange . I think mine is an aniexty problem caused by weed, but I don't have anxiety or panik attack anymore or just a little bit. I can't join the chat don't know why . It says ''You do not have access to our chat room''.


Oh yea you have to post at least 20 or more things in order to join the chat my bad i forgot about that...anyways yea recovery is a process just keepit easy and let it come to you and trust me im still in the process of recovering from a weed induced dp myself and i have gone from feeling way off to feeling a little bit off to a small anoyance in the day...still not complete...but i say this because the stage youre at is where i was like last week so trust me ot does get better and try posting more so you can get on the chat


----------



## planet (Feb 5, 2014)

How long do you have DP ? And what where your symptoms ?


----------



## planet (Feb 5, 2014)

I think I have visual snow only when it's dark. Is it normal and will it go away ?


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

planet said:


> How long do you have DP ? And what where your symptoms ?


I have had it for about 5 months...
My symptoms were:
Panic Attacks
Hypochondria
Intrusive Mental Images
Intrusive memories
Intrusive thoughts
No appptite
No emotions
Numbness
Voidish feelings
Lack of interest in life 
All these symptoms have began to fade into a minor annoyance throughout the day...as for the visual snow ive never had it but from whatvive read on here it should go away as well


----------



## planet (Feb 5, 2014)

Do you know why exactly we are the ones who got DP ?


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

planet said:


> Do you know why exactly we are the ones who got DP ?


Nope, theres all kind of theories out there though...new wave of evolution, God, lol hell if i know...but there are many others with this alot from drug induced origin, depression, and many other ways, I just peg it down to another hump in life that must be passed over


----------



## planet (Feb 5, 2014)

Was there a point for you where you lost all your hope ?


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

planet said:


> Was there a point for you where you lost all your hope ?


Id be lying to you if i said i didnt...i thought oh shit well i done did it now, ive fucked my whole life up...but honestly that feeling comes and goes still but it is starting to fade


----------



## planet (Feb 5, 2014)

Manof_theFuture said:


> Id be lying to you if i said i didnt...i thought oh shit well i done did it now, ive fucked my whole life up...but honestly that feeling comes and goes still but it is starting to fade


Do you think DP can exist without anxiety ?


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

planet said:


> Do you think DP can exist without anxiety ?


Sorry for the late reply but yea ive heard of some cases where people just get the common symptoms without anxiety....but most of the time the symptoms are what cause the anxiety


----------



## planet (Feb 5, 2014)

Manof_theFuture said:


> Sorry for the late reply but yea ive heard of some cases where people just get the common symptoms without anxiety....but most of the time the symptoms are what cause the anxiety


Do you have anxiety ?


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

planet said:


> Do you have anxiety ?


Not as bad as before but occasionally i do


----------



## planet (Feb 5, 2014)

Does anyone has nausea ? I feel so nauseous after I stopped my medication.


----------

